# High CPU usage and lag when playing 3D games...



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've recently bought a new PC, it appeared to a good one with high specifications but a low end video card (nvidia GeForce 7500le). But I experience an annoying problem when playing any game that is 3D. The game will start out very smoothly with a great framerate, but after a few seconds there will be a 10-15 second period where the game will slow right down to the point where you cant actually do anything. Then after 10 seconds or longer it will return to normal and continue and appear to run smoothly... but then after 10 more seconds it will do it again and the game I'm playing will slow right down. It does this in a cycle and just keeps on repeating like this... its extremely hard to try and play any 3D game and I only bought the PC for playing games. I've tried this with quite a few games even old ones like Half-life 1 and Morrowind... I know that it only does it in things that are 3D because I can play 2D side scrolling games with no problems at all.. I've tried updating all drivers to latest versions and setting to high performance for low quality etc but nothing is fixing the problem. When the game is lagging the CPU usage will go to around 60-70% and then drop back to 50% when its running normally. I know the video card isn't that good but everything else seems to be of a high specification

Windows XP SP3
AMD Athlon 64 X2, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) 6000+
3.5GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE (512 MB)
500 watt PSU
Asus M3A78-EH Motherboard

Please any help would be appreciated...
Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you bought this computer for gaming, upgrade the graphics card. The GeForce 7-series is a few years old and can't compete with the newer more powerful cards.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, I have a newer, better video card on the way that I will install to try and improve performance. But I'm starting to think it may not be the video card even though its not very powerful... After opening the case I noticed that the CPU coolers heat-sink was covered in dust so I spent a while cleaning it without removing it. Then I noticed that It took longer for the slowness to start and that it wasn't lasting for as long as it was. I'm not sure if the CPU cooler is completely dust free as I only cleaned the exterior. But do you think that it could be the CPU cooler not functioning properly because of dust buildup causing the CPU to slow down or would the slowness still be coming from the video card...
I'm not that sure about taking the CPU cooler off to give it a proper cleaning because I don't really want to mess with it...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you remove the heatsink from the CPU, you'll need to clean off the thermal paste (or pad) with some isopropyl alcohol and then reapply fresh paste. Don't turn the computer back on until the new paste has been applied, otherwise it will overheat after just a few seconds.

Cleaning the dust out from the heatsink, fans, card slots and case filters is a good idea. You should do this with a can of compressed air every few weeks to keep the system temperatures down.

What are your temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game? Use SIW (scroll down for freeware version) or HWMonitor to monitor the in-game temps/volts and post back with a screenshot.

What graphics card are you upgrading to?

What 500W PSU are you using (make, model, +12V amps), and are you planning on upgrading it to cope with the new card's increased power requirements?


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

The video card I'm upgrading to is an nvidia 8800gt and its only a single slot. I wasn't planning on upgrading the power supply to support it because I think 500 watts should be enough for it (tell me if I'm wrong). The power supply is a 500 watt Pro Case +12V. When I do run games I usually don't have them running in full screen as a personal preference. I've attached a screenshot for the temperature using HWMonitor when I was running a game so I hope that helps...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

My last card was an 8800GT. I used a 650W PSU with over 50A on the +12V rail.

I can't find any details on the 500W Pro Case. Please post a link, or post back with the make, model and +12V amps from the label on the side of the PSU.

Looking at your HWMonitor screenshot, the +12V output is fluctuating between 12.22V and 12.54V - this is very close to the 12.60V maximum limit (+/-5% safe zone), indicating that the PSU is struggling to provide enough power to the computer. The rest of your readings look ok.

If the PSU is underperforming with a 7500LE, it will have serious problems when you install the 8800GT.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey sorry about that I listed the PSU from memory but I remembered it wrong, I've just checked and its a 'Power Case' not pro case and the model number is pph512tuc thats a bit disturbing to find out about the PSU struggling to provide power. Again sorry about the name of the PSU being false....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the label on the side of the PSU to see the +12V amps.

I've found this image of the PowerCase 500W, but it's too small to make out the details clearly. Zooming in on the label, I think it says +12V=18A. You'll need a good quality 550-650W PSU (80% efficiency rating, 40A/+12V mininum) for the 8800GT.









From PowerCase 500W TUV 120mm Fan PSU (PPH512TUV) - PowerhousePC Australia


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn, sorry again the model for that is wrong its a pph512tuv... Anyway, I've attached a quick picture of the PSU as I'm not that familiar with the specs so I wouldn't really know...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's ok, I guessed it was the TUV rather than TUC. :smile:

Thanks for the photo.

It's worse than I thought. *+12V=13A*. Definitely replace the PSU before upgrading the graphics card.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you positive that's what I should do?, its just that I've seen somewhere that there was a 450w recommended PSU for the card I'm getting. For the exact card it is the one in the link - Gigabyte GeForce 8800 GT GV-NX88T512HP - HotHardware


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Absolutely 100% positive. The GeForce 8800GT won't last long in a computer that has such a weak PSU. I doubt if the computer would even start with the 8800GT and PowerCase 500W PSU.

The +12V rail provides power to the graphics card, CPU and hard drive. It's the +12V amps you need to look at for gaming computers with PCIE graphics cards, not the total watts number.

To give you an idea as to how bad your PowerCase PSU is, a good quality 500W PSU will have approximately 35A on the +12V rail. Your PSU is only providing 13A. This would be ok if your computer was using integrated graphics (a chip on the motherboard), but it's nowhere near enough for a PCIE card.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm thats a bit of a problem, I'm not that confident with replacing the power supply and I have already paid for the video card. I will have to do alot of research into how to replace and install a new PSU and also find the money for a new one. Would you have any recommendations on a low cost PSU that will do the job and maybe also a link to a guide on how to install one?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To install a new PSU, first make a note of where all the cables are connected to inside the computer (motherboard, cards and drives). Then unplug the cables, remove the 4 screws at the back of the case and slide the PSU out. Install the new PSU, attach the cables and switch the computer on. Leave the side of the case open so you can check the fans are working. When you've got to the point where Windows is loading and there are no problems, you can put the side panel back on the case. 

Corsair and XFX PSUs currently offer the best performance, quality and value for money. Do you have any links to online PC stores in your country so I can recommend some units for you to consider?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Absolutely that power supply with the high 3.3v and 5v amp ratings was designed for a Pentium III era PC, since the Pentium 4 the amperage on the 12v needs to be higher then the 3.3v, entry level cards require a minimum of 24 amps on the 12v, the more powerful the card the more power it needs to run, on a gaming system that will run for several hours at a time at/near peak loads you want more then the minimum as excess heat will effect component life.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far. Everything I've bought for this PC including the PC itself has been off of this website, most of its all second hand but it makes cost much cheaper Trade Me - Power supplies


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Corsair TX 650W (53A/+12V, 85% efficiency, 5 year warranty) - $205

I don't know the exchange rates or what the prices are like in New Zealand, but this Corsair TX 650W is available in the US for $70 and in the UK for £65. Excellent quality and value for money.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice but its a bit out of my price range, would you be able to recommend one thats under 100 NZD dollars? I'm sorry its just I cant really afford anything too expensive right now as I've just paid for the PC and paid for a new video card aswell. Anything that would be able to just run the video card as it is, not anything to fancy just something that will be able to run the card without any problems...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

550W PSUs in price order, low to high - TradeMe.co.nz - 550w for sale, New Zealand

Most of them are junk. The best one for under $100NZ is the Cooler Master eXtreme 550W - COOLER MASTER 550W eXtreme Power Plus Silent | Trade Me

It's not one that we usually recommend because it has such a low efficiency rating of 70% and two 16A +12V rails, but that's the best available at that website for under $100.

Your best bet would be to sell the 8800GT and replace it with something that's not as demanding on the PSU.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

What would you say would deliver similar performance to the 8800GT but as you said be less demanding on the PSU?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

CD7 said:


> What would you say would deliver similar performance to the 8800GT but as you said be less demanding on the PSU?


Cards like the HD4850, HD5770 or HD6750 offer the same kind of gaming performance as the 8800GT, but they also have the same kind of power requirements.

For a card that will give the 8800's performance, you need a good quality PSU.

If your budget is limiting you to the lower quality $100NZ PSUs, I don't know of any cheaper cards that will give you 8800GT-level gaming performance.


EDIT: I have to go out now. Back in a couple of hours. :smile:


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you think that spending a bit more and getting a decent PSU and just waiting it out a bit to get a good video card will fix the weird CPU usage problems or do you think its being caused by both the video card and the PSU? If the PSU is whats causing the weird slowness I will just have to wait a bit and then get a good video card... maybe one thats even better than the 8800.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the temperatures and voltages while running a fullscreen game with SIW or HWMonitor. If the +12V is out, that will confirm that it's struggling to power the computer. If the GPU temperature is too high, that would also indicate it's not receiving enough power.

Also, run FurMark for about 10 minutes. This will stress test the graphics card without the game running so we can see if your problem is being caused by the hardware.

Post back with screenshots of SIW/HWMonitor while running the game (alt-tab to toggle between fullscreen game and desktop), and while running FurMark.

If you buy a decent PSU now, it will help prevent any future problems you might get with your underpowered GeForce 7500. The PSU can then be used when you decide to upgrade the card to something more suitable for modern 3D games.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok here's the HWMonitor screenshot while running Furmark.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

And the Furmark screenshot on its own I've RAR'd it to compress the size because the picture exceeded the 3mb max file size (sorry about the black square thing too , It kept showing up for some reason...)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The HE Monitor shot shows the 5v way out spec(5.99v) 
From the Furmark shot it appears to a be a failing video card to me.
If your going to spend your`money on a decent card you need a decent PSU to power it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is nothing as powerful that will run on your power supply (at least for very long) the 8800GT is quite old(in terms of video cards) as it's 4 generations old(9xxx, 2xx, 4xx and the current 5xx series) the newer series are more power efficient but still require higher 12v amperage then you have.


----------



## CD7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I think I'll go and buy a PSU that has more power in it but it might take me a while to get all the money for that and a video card... I'm thinking about getting something near 800w when I do have the money, and I'll be sure to check the 12v rail on it has enough amperage this time now that I know what it all means in relation to the video card :laugh:


----------

